# Pathfinder Skid Plates



## Rasta4x4USA (Jun 12, 2008)

Rasta has full underbody protection for the Pathfinder. Fits models 2005 and on. Made from 5052 aluminum, corossion free, gives coverage from the radiator to the rear axle. has servicing holes. Skid plates bolt onto original holes.

rasta4x4usa.com


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

What years do you cover? No prices? Doesn't say anywhere on the Pathfinder page. There are tons of WD21's(87-95) still out there that need skids too!


----------



## Rasta4x4USA (Jun 12, 2008)

Fits models 2005 and on.
Complete set sells for $830.


----------



## MLWRS18 (Jun 6, 2008)

88pathoffroad said:


> What years do you cover? ....
> There are tons of WD21's(87-95) still out there that need skids too!


:waving: What are R50's, chopped liver?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

To the OP: Ouch and ouch. Super-specializing, are we? 

MLWRS18: sorry, there just aren't quite as many people with R50's as there are with WD21's that want or need skids...


----------



## MLWRS18 (Jun 6, 2008)

88pathoffroad said:


> MLWRS18: sorry, there just aren't quite as many people with R50's as there are with WD21's that want or need skids...


I have nice, bright blue ones. Check 'em out:

Skid Plate? - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association

:newbie:


----------



## K03Sport (Jun 1, 2008)

those blue ones look nice. I still can't get over the lack of selection of aftermarket add-ons for the newer Pathfinders, in general.

However, the blue definitely requires a coat of black paint just to keep them sticking out like an eye sore.

Plenty of room on the front plate for custom graphics and or artwork.


----------



## MLWRS18 (Jun 6, 2008)

K03Sport said:


> those blue ones look nice. I still can't get over the lack of selection of aftermarket add-ons for the newer Pathfinders, in general.
> 
> However, the blue definitely requires a coat of black paint just to keep them sticking out like an eye sore.
> 
> Plenty of room on the front plate for custom graphics and or artwork.


I've just left them as is. They are not that visible unless you are in a Elise or something. But my wife did want them painted black.

I'm not too into the mods, so lack of aftermarket stuff does not bother me but I can see how its an issue for others.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

Didn't BP go out of business?
Web sites down and out.


----------



## Rasta4x4USA (Jun 12, 2008)

Rasta skids are corossion free. No drilling required, bolts onto original holes and also has servicing holes.


----------



## Rasta4x4USA (Jun 12, 2008)

Whomever would like to purchase the first set will get a 10% discount. E-mail me for more info [email protected]


----------



## Rasta4x4USA (Jun 12, 2008)

4x4parts.com is now selling Rasta products for the Pathfinder. They also have other great products for Nissan.


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

88pathoffroad said:


> To the OP: Ouch and ouch. Super-specializing, are we?
> 
> MLWRS18: sorry, there just aren't quite as many people with R50's as there are with WD21's that want or need skids...


----------



## riv (Nov 4, 2010)

Still looking for complete aluminum skid plates for my Pathfinder 2001... anyone has any idea where I can get them for R50 model? Custom order?

Thanks


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

...just another early R50 (97 SE OR) owner here....dreaming that one day we will have options too.....besides AC:wtf:


----------

